# En que me fio winisd o pcpaudio para calcular un filtro?



## juanfilas (Jul 27, 2009)

como anda la comunidad, bueno vamos al grano, estoy haciendo unos monitores para mi casa con un tweeter domo de seda de 1´ y  un parlante (todavia no comprado) que tengo que medile los parametros ts, hasta aca todo bien, el tema es que para adelantar trabajo me puese a diseñar el filtro (2º orden Butterworth) y cargando los datos en el winisd y en la pag: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2 para igual frecuendia de cruce e igual impedancia del altavoz y tweeter me da distintos valores de capacidad e inductancia y no se cual es el correcto, en la pagina de da iguales valores de c y l  tanto para el tweeter como para el parlante, y el winisd da valores distintos (mas chicos en el tweeter) la pregunta es simplemente cual es el correcto y si alguien ha usado alguno de los dos calculadoresy que resultados les dio, bueno con el tema de los monitores, ya hice unas cajas con parlantes peavey que gracias a su ayuda y la de matrixhifi quedaron expectaculares (fue mas facil ya que peavey me da los valores ts jeje) asi que bue la idea es que seran chicas, y la respuesta lo mas lineal posible, cuando tenga el parlante y lo mida subo los resultados asi cualquiera los puede tener ya que en arg. no se consiguen en ningun lado, desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda.

saludos

juan


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 27, 2009)

pd: si alguie me recomienda un parlante de 5 a 6 pulgadas para cortar a 2800-3000 hz que funcione bien se lo agradesco ya que en esta semana me voy a recorrer casas de audio. vivo en mza argentina


ha me olvidaba el winisd toma el volumen que ocupa el tubo de sintonia dentro del volumen de la caja o hay que agreagrlo? creo que el del parlante si lo tiene en cuenta ya que hay que ingresar las medidas, pero... tengo mis dudas

gracias!


----------

